# Recently hatched chick can't walk



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

This chick hatched yesterday and it's unable to stand, it just sits on its butt and hocks. It was hatched in an incubator so It wasn't crushed. I would like some help with this please.
This my first time trying to hatch chickens so I tried to have them hatched naturally with the parent but they kept adding eggs and there were to many so a lot of them are at different stages. I decided to get an incubator to take care of some of them, and currently there is one that is doing fine with the mom and a bunch didn't make it since they got crushed by the parent, only one has hatched from the incubator so far and it's the one with the leg problem. On another forum they said it could be splayed leg so I tried the band-aid method and I don't think its working.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not absolutely certain that's spraddle leg. It's the straight out positioning that's throwing me. Usually spraddle is to the side. 

Let me see if I can find anyone that can throw in their two cents. @ChickenBiscuts, @danathome see what you all think.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Do you have any disease in your flock?
Have you ever had a sneezing or coughing or runny eyed or bubbly-eyed bird?
Have you lost any birds this year?

Also, generally where in the world are you located?

I agree with Robin it is not spraddle leg.

Did the chick hatch with any unabsorbed yolk?


----------



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Do you have any disease in your flock?
> Have you ever had a sneezing or coughing or runny eyed or bubbly-eyed bird?
> Have you lost any birds this year?
> 
> ...


Currently I have two seperate flocks one for normal eggs and one for hatching. This flock has no diseases, or any of the above. They are quite healthy and haven't had issues. No deaths. It absorbed it fully. 
The other flock though has had some health issues since I adopted some of them and they weren't health (They are much better now btw) all the other birds in the flock are healthy.
I have had a flock before these two and they died from old age and a few from sickness, and lastly I live in florida
[edit] sorry missed a question, I have not lost any this year


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hip? I went digging but I can't find any good information on a dislocated hip.

Just as I hit post I realized the leg doesn't look shorter for it to be hip. But again, I couldn't find good information on hip dislocation.

I don't see any bend at the knee. How much hands on have you done with peep to try to get an idea where this issue is?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Sakwa said:


> The other flock though has had some health issues since I adopted some of them and they weren't health (They are much better now btw) all the other birds in the flock are healthy.


What did they have? What were their symptoms?


Sakwa said:


> few from sickness


Do you know what it was?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

It doesn't look like spraddle leg, and if it's yolk was fully absorbed it's probably not a bacterial infection. With age it's likely not a deficiency either.

It probably just has a deformity, perhaps something genetic, or something to do with incubation. If it is, it probably cannot be fixed, and I would recommend you consider culling.


----------



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hip? I went digging but I can't find any good information on a dislocated hip.
> 
> Just as I hit post I realized the leg doesn't look shorter for it to be hip. But again, I couldn't find good information on hip dislocation.
> 
> I don't see any bend at the knee. How much hands on have you done with peep to try to get an idea where this issue is?


I checked it's legs and the chick pushes on one of the legs more than the other, I was thinking it was the hip too but the chick doesn't act like it's in pain when I touch it


----------



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> What did they have? What were their symptoms?
> 
> Do you know what it was?


One chick had the bubbly eye thing and I got it fixed with collodial silver, the adopted birds had lice, and the ones that died from sickness was a disease or illness of some sort from where I bought them, I never found out what exactly it was.


----------



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> It doesn't look like spraddle leg, and if it's yolk was fully absorbed it's probably not a bacterial infection. With age it's likely not a deficiency either.
> 
> It probably just has a deformity, perhaps something genetic, or something to do with incubation. If it is, it probably cannot be fixed, and I would recommend you consider culling.


I agree I might have to, but for now I'm keeping the band-aid on as it seems to be working, it was able to stand, it still has a problem but it's progress :>


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, you're trying. That's what matters most. The hardest thing to accept is the little ones not getting any kind of chance.


----------



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hey, you're trying. That's what matters most. The hardest thing to accept is the little ones not getting any kind of chance.


I definitly agree with that, its better to try then to do nothing at all.
I took the band-aid off today and now it can walk. Also one hatched last night with curled toes, I put shoes on that one to help it, and 2 are hatching in the incubator currently 


http://imgur.com/a/OpU7W43


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is the oddest thing to have peep already up moving around. Makes me wonder, did the bandaid help something slip back into place? Keep watch. You might have to do it again and leave it in place longer for whatever to tighten up and remain in place.

Since you've had two with issues at hatch it could be something is up with the incubation.


----------



## Sakwa (Nov 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That is the oddest thing to have peep already up moving around. Makes me wonder, did the bandaid help something slip back into place? Keep watch. You might have to do it again and leave it in place longer for whatever to tighten up and remain in place.
> 
> Since you've had two with issues at hatch it could be something is up with the incubation.


It probably is with the incubation, I had trouble keeping temperature and humidity consistent, and since they are at different stages I have to take them out before the others. I did notice that it has a hard time standing on one of it's legs, so that could be it.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Sakwa said:


> I definitly agree with that, its better to try then to do nothing at all.
> I took the band-aid off today and now it can walk. Also one hatched last night with curled toes, I put shoes on that one to help it, and 2 are hatching in the incubator currently
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/OpU7W43


I'm so glad to see that. ❤


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

How is the chick doing now?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I know Im super late to the discussion, but I've heard that curled toes can be a vitamin B12 deficiency. basically with B12 deficiency the legs, nervous system, liver, and feathers are affected. Do you think it's possible that the hen that laid those eggs had a B12 (or other vitamin) deficiency and therefore produced less than ideal eggs?


----------

